# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Interpretacja wyniku badania  histopatologicznego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Tata (lat 69) jest po operacji usunięcia guza z jamy brzusznej był to guz pozaotrzewnowy w miednicy małej. Dziś otrzymałam wynik histopatologiczny i proszę o interpretację, oto wynik:
Gist-9astfointestina1 strona] tunof pe]vis minoIis.
oznaczono IHch :
CD117(+) , CD34(+) , Ki67 (aktywność proliferacyjna niska)
Aktywność mitotyczna: 3 figury podziału / 50 DPW.
Makroskopowo:
Okrągły guz śr. 8 cm. Na przekroju barwy szarej z wylewami ( wyc. 1-3)
Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

